# Romantic symphony



## Rach d minor

What is everyone's favorite romantic style symphony?
(Romantic style not necessarily one from the romantic period)


----------



## Rach d minor

Other suggestions welcome just name them and say why if you want


----------



## Cosmos

I don't have one favorite, but my tops would be:
Mahler 5, 2, and 9
Bruckner 9
Schubert 8 and 9
and Rach 2 (which I voted for because it was my favorite symphony from the list)


----------



## Haydn man

I voted for Rachmaninoff 2 as it is my favourite from the list 
Interestingly I would probably also go for Schubert 8 for an all time favourite


----------



## Ostinato

Beethoven 7
Schubert 8 (Unfinished)
Berlioz fantastique
Dvorak 8
Tchaikovsky 5
Tchaikovsky 6 (Pathétique)
Raff 9 (Summer)


----------



## Avey

Any *Mahler*. Or *Elgar*.


----------



## Op.123

From poll Brahms 1

Actually - Brahms 4


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Just going from the list, Berlioz Fantastique is an easy choice for me.

I adore this piece whether in original orchestral form or in Liszt's piano transcription.

Off list, there are too many options which come to mind but the Fantastique remains on the highest tier regardless as a romantic symphony.


----------



## PetrB

None of the above:

Writing in:

Carl Nielsen ~ Symphony No. 5

and several of the Mahler Symphonies, Nos. 1, 3, 4, Das Lied von der Erde, and the Adagio from the 10th.


----------



## JCarmel

Mendelssohn, Symphony No 3.. 'The Scottish'


----------



## csacks

Voted for Brahms´ 1st. My favorite from all lists ever.
I would consider also Bruckner´s 4th, Mendelssohn´s 4th (Italian), and Schumann´s 4th, just to add some which are not listed yet


----------



## Skilmarilion

As always a far from concrete list, but I'd currently roll with this bunch:

Mendelssohn 3
Brahms 3
Tchaikovsky 5, 6 
Sibelius 3
Rachmaninov 2
Mahler 3, 4, 9, 10


----------



## Manxfeeder

From the list, Bruckner's 7th. Of course, in any list, I'd probably choose Bruckner; just one of my quirks.


----------



## hpowders

Of those listed, the Berlioz. Liltingly romantic.


----------



## GioCar

Schumann #3.
Not my favorite but the first movement is quintessential of romantic music for me.


----------



## hpowders

Funny. I find the Schumann first movement of his first symphony to be the quintessential romantic representation.

Different strokes for different blokes.


----------



## hpowders

Too bad the OP doesn't consider any of Schumann's symphonies to be favorites.


----------



## Orfeo

Schumann: Symphony no. II.
Bruckner: Symphony no. VIII.
Glazunov: Symphonies nos. II, VI, & VIII.
Tchaikovsky: Symphony no. V & Manfred.
Mahler: Symphony no. IV.
Stanford: Symphony no. V.
Parry: Symphony no. V.
Rachmaninoff: Symphony no. I.
Scriabin: Symphony no. I.
Bax: Symphonies nos. II, III, & VII.
Myaskovsky: Symphonies nos. V, VI, XV, XVI, XXV, & XXVII.
Rakov: Symphony no. I.
Vaughn-Williams: Symphonies nos. I, II, III, & V.
Balakirev: Symphony no. I.
Kalinnikov: Symphony no. I.
Hanson: Symphony no. I.
Elgar: Symphony no. II.
Melartin: Symphony no. IV.
Sibelius: Symphonies nos. I, II, V, & Kullervo.
Atterberg: Symphonies nos. I, II, III, & IX.
Stenhammar: Symphony no. II.
Alfven: Symphonies nos. II, III, & IV.
Schmidt: Symphony no. IV.
Franck: Symphony in D.
Nielsen: Symphonies nos. II, III, & V.
Langgaard: Symphonies nos. IV, VI, & XIV.

-And then some.


----------



## aajj

Berlioz is my favorite of those listed in the poll and possibly my favorite of all Romantic symphonies (Schubert's 9th being the closest contender). The Berlioz has always seemed to encapsulate Romanticism, especially the 1st movement, and i would choose it if someone asked to hear one example of symphonic Romanticism.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

My favourite of these is the Berlioz, but I'm fond of Beethoven 7 and Tchaikovsky 5 almost as much.
Personally, though, I think that Beethoven 9, RVW 1 and 5 and several Schumann ones should also be added.


----------



## omega

I chose Beethoven's Seventh. It is for sure not the most representative of romantic symphonies, but it is my favorite on the list.
Second place: Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique
Third place: Brahms, Symphony No 1


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

PetrB said:


> Carl Nielsen ~ Symphony No. 5


I wouldn't call that one 'Romantic', but I would also hesitate before calling Sibelius's 6th 'Romantic' either.


----------



## ahammel

Beethoven 7? Yaks. 

I voted for Felix. I like the Sibelius nearly as much, but "romantic" might be a stretch for that one.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

From the poll I would choose Sibelius's 6th. But my favourites include Mahler's 7th, Farrenc's 3rd, Tchaikovsky's 1st, Berlioz's Romeo and Juliet Symphony, Brahms's 1st and 4th, Sibelius's Kullervo Symphony, 2nd and 3rd (I hesitate to call his symphonies from no. 4 onwards "Romantic," especially the 4th's owing to expressionist music), Wagner's C major, Bruckner's 4th and 9th, Schubert's 8th and Schumann's 2nd.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

ahammel said:


> Beethoven 7? Yaks.


That one is one of my favorite quotes about the 7th, good ol' Sir Philistine Beecham. My other favorite quote is by Carl Maria von Weber, after hearing the coda of the 1st movement, declared him "fit for a madhouse".


----------



## mtmailey

Avey said:


> Any *Mahler*. Or *Elgar*.


I like Elgar 3 symphonies.NUMBER 1 is the best to me though.


----------



## hpowders

The first movement of the Bruckner 7 is quite romantic. That opening theme of the first movement is hard to beat.
Romantic yearning at its best!


----------



## KenOC

DiesIraeVIX said:


> That one is one of my favorite quotes about the 7th, good ol' Sir Philistine Beecham. My other favorite quote is by Carl Maria von Weber, after hearing the coda of the 1st movement, declared him "fit for a madhouse".


Weber also fiercely satirized Beethoven's 4th symphony. Oddly, Ludwig spoke highly of Weber in later years, especially admiring Der Freischutz.


----------



## Becca

I am sorry but I just can't get my head around the idea of either the Sibelius 3rd or Nielsen 5th being 'romantic'  
I would choose the Mendelssohn #3 which perfectly fits the 19th century idea of romantic.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Romantic symphony? I'm already on record here for stating that my favorite symphony (though not the one I consider the greatest or the most influential, etc. etc.) remains "The Romantic" Symphony No. 2 by Howard Hanson. If a listener can't find the romanticness in that, then the listener must be deaf. It's a beautiful symphony by any standard, and it fits the definition of "romantic" to a T. Which is why, I suspect, the composer dubbed it "The Romantic".


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

From the listed ones, Beethoven symphony # 7.


----------



## Judith

Johnnie Burgess said:


> From the listed ones, Beethoven symphony # 7.


Beethoven 7th always been my favourite


----------



## arnerich

Yup, I agree with this!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

No necessary order: Brahms 3rd, Dvorak 8th, Schubert 5th, Schumann 1st ("Spring"), Borodin 2nd, Mendelssohn 3rd ("Scottish")


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven 6 for me.


----------

